# Making the most of a 220v circuit



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have gathered all the necessary pieces for this next project.

Stay tuned and watch how I make the most of a dedicated 220 volt circuit for running my future dust collection system.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I forgot my camera so I took one shot of the finished project with my cell phone.

I will attempt to draw a schematic to assist you in wiring this. Do this at your own rsik and ensure all electrical connections are turned off.


Materials List:

- 12 gauage 3 wire 25 feet
- Square D box 4" x 4"
- utility box
- Tiule extension cover 
- utility cover power outlet
- conduit and connectors
- 20 amp 250 v outlet
- 20 amp 125 v


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Dan,

how many of the tools you use have to be run on 220 in canada? it seems they go overboard, like the aussies do??? am i wrong? just curious.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

levon said:


> hi Dan,
> 
> how many of the tools you use have to be run on 220 in canada? it seems they go overboard, like the aussies do??? am i wrong? just curious.


The only tool I have on 220 in my shop at the present are my table saw. I had the option of ruining the saw on 110 or 220 and I choose to use 220 because it is easier on the motor. It draws half the amps on 220 and therefore the motor runs cooler which translates into longer life of the motor and it is plain more efficient to run it on 220 apposed to 110 volt.

I plan on getting a 2HP Duct collection and it runs on 220 as well. I have 2 220 plugs pre-wire in my shop so I decided to make use of them. 

I have attached a pictures to help explain what my situation is.

I hope it all makes sense.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I had to use a square D box in order to stuff all the wires into the box. The utliilty box was too crowded.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Dan,

my tablesaw can be wired for 110 or 220. at present its on 110. the reason is , I can now move it to suit different purposes. its just a matter of mobility. i havent yet checked out the dc. i need to check them out and if it is 220 then maybe i can mount it outside and use 220. i need the tablesaw to be more flexible in my small shop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just my 2 cents

You only need a 220 volt outlet is when you have a 5hp motor on the tool or a tool that draws from a 30 to 50amps. from panel on one line.you can only have just so many 220 volts outlet/drops from the panel box,2 is the norm in most home work shops, 110 volt will do most just fine. most have 100 amp.service to the shop..
Like they say don't put all your eggs in one basket,,one 220 volt breaker for one tool don't pig tail off of it..

I'm not sure what the code calls for in CD. but here it's a 4 wires into the outlet box,black/white/green/green or black/white/red /green ..but it's been a long time for me..

======


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Dan:

I had a quick look at your schematic drawing and found a couple of concerns:

1. In accordance with the Canadian Electrical Code (CEC, Rule 4-036 Colour of Conductors), white conductor is neutral only. If one wishes to use the white conductor as a hot conductor, then one must mark the conductor so that anyone looking at the wiring will understand that the white conductor is live. The usual technique is to wrap both ends of the conductor with black electrical tape.

2. Generally, it is not acceptable practice to use the ground conductor as the neutral. I suggest you check Rules 10-200 (Current Over Grounding and Bonding Conductors) and 10-204 (Grounding Connections for Alternating-Current Systems.)

Cassandra


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ,

i know in a small shop like mine, where you have to move tools around a lot, its easier to run them on 110. the only thing in my shop that runs on 220 at the present is my air conditioner. in the deep south, thats a necessity! at some time in the future, i may add a dc. if it can run on 110, i will use that. but if it needs 220, i will run it on that. 

i am sure that in some places that is not possible. i see people on the forum having to run routers on 220. it seems like a lot of effort to run a router. are these the same routers we run on 110 in the U.S.?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

" my air conditioner " yep that's must have outlet in the deep south and in the shop,,you got to make it hot to make it cool LOL and they run all the time down south...I think I would save a 220 volt outlet for that one..for sure..and when they say it's going to be 90+ with 90 humd.they are not joking that's a real killer in the shop..down south..

I know why some down south do working in the shorts and tee shirts ,anytime after June 15th it's time to strip down for wood working/////



=======



levon said:


> thanks BobJ,
> 
> i know in a small shop like mine, where you have to move tools around a lot, its easier to run them on 110. the only thing in my shop that runs on 220 at the present is my air conditioner. in the deep south, thats a necessity! at some time in the future, i may add a dc. if it can run on 110, i will use that. but if it needs 220, i will run it on that.
> 
> i am sure that in some places that is not possible. i see people on the forum having to run routers on 220. it seems like a lot of effort to run a router. are these the same routers we run on 110 in the U.S.?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

youre right BobJ,

we have lots of members here from Canada and Alaska and im sure they think im nuts, but i have a 2 ton window unit through the wall and it makes life a lot more enjoyable in this area of the country. as you say not only do we have heat, but our humidity is really unbearable during the summer.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,

The 220v for routers that you're seeing are mainly in the UK and in Aus. I'm not sure about CD. At current, my TS is capable of being either way, 220v or 110v. It came as 110v but I rewired per instructions to 220v. Of course I had to get a new switch box but, it made a big difference in how the saw works. It's only a 2hp TS, but now, it acts more like a 5hp. As Dan said, it does draw far less amps than if it were still a 110v unit.

What many don't realize is, just like 110v, you can make an extension cord for 220v. The limitations are still the same, you need to use the proper gauge wire.

If any or all my tools in future purchases come as a 110v/220v wiring setup, I'll be rewiring them for 220v.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Ken,
i agree that the 220 volts would be nice for my tablesaw. right now instead of having to build 220 extension cords, i just move the tablesaw down and plug it into another outlet. it seems to be an easy way to work. also, as im using the router more, i seem to be using the ts a lot less, and that is great!

ill save my 220 for my air conditioner!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Dan:
> 
> I had a quick look at your schematic drawing and found a couple of concerns:
> 
> ...


Now how did I know this would create some comments. 

I have labeled the white wire "Hot" by using red tape. Thanks I did omit saying that in my post however, I will be showing it in some pics once I get them downloaded.

Not sure if you have done any wiring but the plugs for a welder for instance on a 50 amp circuit only have 3 screws. (2) hot screws and one ground with no neutral. 

I use this only for convenience instead of having to run new circuits. Just thought I would share an idea I have and by no means to I confess to be an electrician.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Now how did I know this would create some comments.
> 
> I have labeled the white wire "Hot" by using red tape. Thanks I did omit saying that in my post however, I will be showing it in some pics once I get them downloaded.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan:

It's good to see you had marked that white conductor.

However, by your schematic, you are running the neutral current from the 120V outlet through the ground conductor. Some 220V devices don't use the neutral conductor and one can dispense with it. However, the 120V circuits in North America need the neutral and it should be separate from the ground conductor. The neutral conductor connects to the ground conductor only in the fuse or breaker panel. This avoids voltage drops along the ground conductors and avoids ground loops (which the Canadian Electrical Code specifically bans.)

Cassandra


----------

